# FS: 90gal setup



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

90 Gallon - $220 OBO Comes with:
tank (48L 18W 24H), wooden stand, light, fluval 305 filter, 200 watt heater, air pump, blue sand.
the 4 tiger oscars are still in it. all around 5 inches. two black two albino. ten bucks a piece.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

If you can send me some pictures to my email of the 90 gallon set up's i'll probably take one of them from you. [email protected]


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

yes I am also interested


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

do the tanks have to come with cichilids?


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

can you please send me pics of both the 60 and the 90s thanks good luck with the sale of your tanks
dave


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

as i clearly stated in the ad i am not able to access this site from home. i cannot take pictures i do not have a camera or a cellphone. the tanks do not have to go with fish. please call 703-1504 and leave a message.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

post updated


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up. sad to leave the hobby guys. no more tanks landlords orders too much weight. gotta move out first.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up. prices adjusted. 20 bucks off each tank.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking for a fish tank

Saw the ad and thought you might be able to sell him one of your tanks.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump please


----------



## JenV (Jan 8, 2013)

Can you send pics. Thanks
Jen


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Pics of the 60 gal?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry folks i dont have a camera or a cellphone atm so no pics available. my computer at home is brokeskys so please call 604-703-1504 and leave a message.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

60gal






90gal


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

so ppl ask for pics. i put up pics. nothing. both tanks still available.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up again


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the 60? Is it white or black silicone?


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

the dimensions of the 60gal are 4ft by 1ft by 21ish inches. it is sealed with black silicone.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

That would make it a 55 gallon I think.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

so you're right. post updated.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it upp


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

another bump


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

please remove this thread. im holding my last tank and fish for dear life. goodbye to my last tank means goodbye to my last fish.


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

moderators remove this post please


----------

